# Baseball Heart



## Sueellen1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Does anyone have a rhinestone baseball heart EPS download that they would share?


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow Kevin, I really love the look of that sample picture. It would be great to know step by step how to go about doing that. Problem is I have knk studio, and not a lot of experience with it or any other programs for that matter, so it's a little hard to follow what others do on other programs. I am impressed though! Great work!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

rubyred said:


> Wow Kevin, I really love the look of that sample picture. It would be great to know step by step how to go about doing that.


I'm a Corel guy so I mostly use it although I do have Funtime as well....

I have some videos on using CorelDRAW if you want to take a look?

Rhinestoning with CorelDRAW - YouTube

You can get an old copy of CorelDRAW on the cheap and most of the techniques demonstrated can be done with about any version of CorelDRAW... rStones however only works with X3 and above.

I'm actually going to do a video on the Baseball Heart as well. I just haven't posted it yet.

Kevin


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Kevin
Be sure to update this post when you post the video...I want to see it


----------



## clutter73 (Feb 4, 2010)

Luv the baseball heart.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is the video tutorial...

Rhinestone Baseball Heart with CorelDRAW - YouTube

Mind you I'm no expert... But at the end of the day it's done and is usable...

Hope you get something out of it...

Kevin


----------



## Cindylou (Jul 10, 2009)

Love to have those also......


----------

